# Drag Coefficient



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've heard the GTO has a CDx of .31 while the Mustang is around .34 or .35. Anybody know the real numbers? And, no, newgoat, your buddy's Mustang doesn't have a CDx of .00001.

Appreciate the help. Googled around and couldn't find squat -- particularly on the Mustang -- with that trick upside down cowcatcher front end. Slippery bit that design is...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've heard the GTO has a CDx of .31 while the Mustang is around .34 or .35. Anybody know the real numbers? And, no, newgoat, your buddy's Mustang doesn't have a CDx of .00001.
> 
> Appreciate the help. Googled around and couldn't find squat -- particularly on the Mustang -- with that trick upside down cowcatcher front end. Slippery bit that design is...


My buddy's 05 Mustang is modded with teflon paint and deer whistles. The drag coefficient is actually .000000000000000001

With this cheap mod the GT beats the pants off..................................


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> My buddy's 05 Mustang is modded with teflon paint and deer whistles. The drag coefficient is actually .000000000000000001
> 
> With this cheap mod the GT beats the pants off..................................


I love that kid, he's so entertaining..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

2004 GTO - C sub d: .31
http://pontiac.jbcarpages.com/GTO/2004/index4.php

2005 Mustang GT - C sub d: N/A
http://ford.jbcarpages.com/Mustang/2005/index4.php


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

sboylan said:


> 2004 GTO - C sub d: .31
> http://pontiac.jbcarpages.com/GTO/2004/index4.php
> 
> 2005 Mustang GT - C sub d: N/A
> http://ford.jbcarpages.com/Mustang/2005/index4.php


Yup. Ford is keeping this number buried for some reason -- and the idiot car magazine writers are too dumb to ask for it. Heard Ford's GT, the six figure sports car, was way up around .4 -- so you can only imagine what the Mustang is.


----------



## Ryan16 (Oct 7, 2020)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yup. Ford is keeping this number buried for some reason -- and the idiot car magazine writers are too dumb to ask for it. Heard Ford's GT, the six figure sports car, was way up around .4 -- so you can only imagine what the Mustang is.


You have to think that the more downforce a car has the higher the drag coefficient, the Ford gt is rated at .39 as I have seen, and I believe makes about 500 lbs of downforce, so .31 sounds a bit low but reasonable.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ryan16 said:


> You have to think that the more downforce a car has the higher the drag coefficient, the Ford gt is rated at .39 as I have seen, and I believe makes about 500 lbs of downforce, so .31 sounds a bit low but reasonable.


The post you just quoted was from 15 years ago fyi


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Another one and done troll.......


----------

